# How to search for a ship's official number



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello!
I am interested to find out where to search to find out a ships 'official number'. These are for ships between 1900 - 1930.
Thank you for your help!
JO


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

For British Registered ships?

Thry here:

Ships' Official Numbers 100000 - Mariners

www.mariners-l.co.uk/ON1.htm

If you are looking at other foreign ship as well... you need to Lloyds Register of Ships and you will have to find their archive with books for those years... 1900 to 1930.

Or are you looking for particular ships? Look for the names, you might find this information by google and also you might get the IMO numbers.


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

*Ships official numbers*

Thank you- thank you so much for your help!
Cheers!
Julie o


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

May be I can also get help here. I had tried before with no response, but.......when were vessels first given a "number" cut into the main beam? Our whaleship half scale model here in New Bedford Massachusetts dated 1840 or so, has hers cut in so the practice in the States presumably went back earlier and inherited from the Mother Country.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Official numbers were first introduced for British vessels about 1855.

Dave W


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

wightspirit said:


> Official numbers were first introduced for British vessels about 1855.
> 
> Dave W


Thanks Dave. Our half scale model is an exact copy of the original vessel called "Lagoda" which I have checked was built in 1826 (the actual model 1916). She has the number on the blubber hold beam. Am sure American vessels used the same British system and may be insured at the time by a British company but I can find nothing about this here.


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

*How to search for ship’s official numbers?*

Thanks to all for your help! Wow - great support!
I am looking for both British & American ships; also possibly a Scotland (Glasglow) and New Zealand ship. 
I have the names of the ships but getting the official numbers will help me then search for the log books of these ships,

Thanks again!
Julie O


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Julie,
Post the ship names and dates here if you wish - we can take a look for you.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

*How to search for ship’s official numbers?*

Wow - that would be awesome. I will work on this list later today.

Thanks!
Julie O


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks for your patience - the attached pdf file contains the list of ships I am researching. 

a) Year column = the year of the voyage I am researching (not the year the ship was built)

b) References / Owner column = includes the year built if known.

c) Ships I still looking for any official number /U]; Bark Ben More, Bark Islamount; Bark Launberga; Bark Rhine; Bark Timandia; Carracas; Corinthian; Eastern Victor; Freeport Sulphur; Iriona; New York; Reserve Fleet;

d) Ships I am unsure about: Roturua or Rotorua; West Hampton or Westhampton;

Thanks for your help!
Cheers!
Julie O


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

*How to search for ship’s official numbers?*

Attached file (I hope)
Julie O


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

This should get you started: http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha

If you want crew agreements let us know - they are held in a variety of locations.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

A starter for you.
LAUNBERGA - 100355.
ISLAMOUNT - 102574.
ROTORUA 124587 is correct.
WESTHAMPTON 124324 is correct.
SICILIAN - 111225.
CORINTHIAN - 111257.
SALLUST - 109391.
PANNONIA - 118080

Regards
Hugh


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

*How to search for ship’s official numbers?*

Thank you Hugh! This is fabulous! I very much appreciate your time and effort to help me out!
Cheers!
Julie O


----------



## julieoj (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you Wightspirit! You have provided a great search tool! I very much appreciate your time and effort to help me out.

Cheers!
Julie O


----------

